# Meddlesome teen caught in bear trap



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Meddlesome teen caught in bear trap 
By PAM DOYLE, SUN MEDIA
http://www.canoe.ca/EdmontonNews/es.es-08-07-0023.html

CANMORE -- A teen ended up spending three unbearable hours in a trap after his attempts to vandalize the device went awry. 

Conservation officers caught the Canmore resident in one of their culvert-style bear traps on Monday morning. 

"A 17-year-old went inside the trap about 1 a.m.," said Ron Wiebe, a conservation officer with Fish and Wildlife. 

"We got called after he was in the trap for about three hours." 

The boy and his friend, both of whom cannot be named because they are minors, were allegedly vandalizing the trap and signs warning people to stay away from the trap. 

Wiebe said officers were called to the scene, unlocked the cage and let the boy out. 

"There is a potential for injury when tampering with a bear trap," Wiebe said. 

The 17-year-old has been charged with entering a closed area and may be charged with public mischief.


----------

